# Drywall Kitchen Requirements



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

do you mean Ontario like in Ontario Canada?

your location is extremely important when it comes to questions such as this so be sure to let it be known when asking a question such as this that does depend on your location.


----------



## trophywalleye (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes Ontario Canada.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, that counts me out. I've not a clue about your codes up there.


----------



## trophywalleye (Dec 4, 2010)

Any useful comments are much appreciated!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I have no idea what the codes are but I like your name. I fish a lot of walleye on Lake Erie.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You really need to check your local codes. Codes can vary greatly just from city to city, county to county, and so on let alone country to country.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

In Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta, and BC we are allowed to use regular 1/2" ceiling board. Best to ask your local building department.


----------

